# 2022 New Year Marriott/Vistana/Westin Merger Prediction



## sparty (Jan 1, 2022)

In Q2'22 Marriott will announce the integration details of Vistana/Westin  into Marriott.  The integrated system will be an Interval Points based system allowing Marriott and Vistana/Westin owners to elect points each year and then use Interval points to book varying Studio, 1-bedroom...4-bedroom with any number of days for length of stay.


----------



## dougp26364 (Jan 1, 2022)

I predict we’ll have a predict the 2023 merger prediction thread again


----------



## GaryDouglas (Jan 2, 2022)

Is that like a new year's resolution?


----------



## SueDonJ (Jan 2, 2022)

sparty said:


> In Q2'22 Marriott will announce the integration details of Vistana/Westin  into Marriott.  The integrated system will be an Interval Points based system allowing Marriott and Vistana/Westin owners to elect points each year and then use Interval points to book varying Studio, 1-bedroom...4-bedroom with any number of days for length of stay.


Marriott Points people already have this for exchanging in II to non-Marriott properties. Don’t Vistana Points people have it, too?


----------



## jabberwocky (Jan 2, 2022)

SueDonJ said:


> Marriott Points people already have this for exchanging in II to non-Marriott properties. Don’t Vistana Points people have it, too?


Those who own one of the Flex points products in Vistana can exchange any number of points for thier desired unit size/season in II. If you own a week that also has StarOptions you can only do a traditional weekly exchange for the whole week that you own. This is different than owning an enrolled week in MVC. 

I’m not sure how it works with some of the point-based Vistana resorts like Nanea where you don’t actually own the underlying week. I suspect these points could be exchanged like the Flex products - but someone who actually owns one of these will have to chime in. I only own traditional weeks and a Westin Flex contract.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 2, 2022)

jabberwocky said:


> Those who own one of the Flex points products in Vistana can exchange any number of points for thier desired unit size/season in II. If you own a week that also has StarOptions you can only do a traditional weekly exchange for the whole week that you own. This is different than owning an enrolled week in MVC.
> 
> I’m not sure how it works with some of the point-based Vistana resorts like Nanea where you don’t actually own the underlying week. I suspect these points could be exchanged like the Flex products - but someone who actually owns one of these will have to chime in. I only own traditional weeks and a Westin Flex contract.


I think all of the different Vistana flex programs (Nanea, Westin Flex, Sheraton Flex, Aventuras, multiple WSJ phases) all use the same chart for exchanging through II.


----------



## dhstache (Jan 3, 2022)

My prediction is it will be a new Program like MVC Enrolled Week, where Points Owners will have to pay a Fee to join, probably have to pay a few to reserve across brands, and will cost more equivalent points to "cross over" than within a brand. MVW will want to make this "benefit" a money making venture. Do anticipate true "trading" within Interval will continue "as is", if not a slight increase for an "Internal" exchange (points or weeks).


----------



## CPNY (Jan 3, 2022)

I predict we will find out when they announce whatever it is they plan on announcing.

However, if I had to make a guess. I’d say that they will assign DC point values to vistana weeks. Values will be based on resort, unit size, season, and view. Points based ownerships like flex, nanea, Aventuras, etc will have a conversion rate. I’d think that all developer purchased ownerships and any ownership that was retroed would be eligible to convert. If it’s not a a retroed week or it’s it’s a resale, you’d have to make an additional purchase to be eligible. I also think that vistana owners will have to elect to convert to DC a year in advance. The underlying week would come out of the VSN and into the DC Exchange. This will help fund the inventory pool for MVC owners to book Westin properties (this is where the skim can be applied as well). Eligible Vistana owners would have multiple options in using their VOI. They can book their deeded week (Home options), 8 month booking via the VSN, Exchange in the DC, or Deposit in Interval.

I don’t see much in terms of changes for Marriott owners. Those eligible to book with DC points would still be eligible to book with DC points. They would now have access to the Westin/Sheraton properties that are deposited into the DC.

***If MVW has plans to do away with Vistana (VSN) in the future, things get tricky. This is where mandatory resorts would need to be in some sort of club. Would the DC be the new club and If so would resale mandatory ownerships have to be included?


----------



## Cewood (Jan 3, 2022)

There are changes in the website that are consistent with the merger.  Under the tab denoting property updates, all of the Marriott, Ritz, Vistana, and Westin properties are listed.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 3, 2022)

Cewood said:


> There are changes in the website that are consistent with the merger.  Under the tab denoting property updates, all of the Marriott, Ritz, Vistana, and Westin properties are listed.


That has been like that since the start of COVID when they created https://hub.vacationclub.com.


----------



## pedro47 (Jan 3, 2022)

I predict when the COVID-19 virus is over around the world; their will be a complete integration of Marriott, Vistana and Westin.


----------



## Cewood (Jan 3, 2022)

dioxide45 said:


> That has been like that since the start of COVID when they created https://hub.vacationclub.com.



On the main website, the Vistana et al resort pages were posted in late December (if I am reading the dates correctly). It may be that the Marriottvacationclub.com website is being revised incrementally in advance of those resorts becoming bookable with destination points. Maybe just hopeful thinking…


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 3, 2022)

Cewood said:


> On the main website, the Vistana et al resort pages were posted in late December (if I am reading the dates correctly). It may be that the Marriottvacationclub.com website is being revised incrementally in advance of those resorts becoming bookable with destination points. Maybe just hopeful thinking…
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I am not exactly sure where it is that you are referring to? When I am logged into marriottvacationclub.com and go to Destinations, I don't see anything for Sheraton or Westin resorts. Perhaps you could grab a screenshot and post it?


----------



## Dean (Jan 4, 2022)

dioxide45 said:


> I am not exactly sure where it is that you are referring to? When I am logged into marriottvacationclub.com and go to Destinations, I don't see anything for Sheraton or Westin resorts. Perhaps you could grab a screenshot and post it?


I suspect he's looking at the Property Updates page.


----------



## SueDonJ (Mar 3, 2022)

See: Thread Dedicated to the Upcoming/Anticipated Integration of Vistana and Marriott Ownerships


----------

